

According to StatCounter, Google Chrome overtook Firefox as the second browser - tilt
http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-weekly-201131-201145

======
eCa
There are interesting differences between the continents (probably even
greater differences between countries, too):

* Firefox is No 1 (tied or otherwise) in Africa and Europe, and second in North America

* Chrome is safely in second in Asia, and miles ahead even IE in South America.

Personally, I very much prefer Firefox.

------
robbles
I'm curious about the small dips you can see in the long term view of
Firefox's browser share.

They all seem to match up exactly with a bump in one of the other browsers'
share (mostly IE or Chrome). Is this because Firefox users are prone to
temporarily switch to another browser and back again whenever a new version is
released?

~~~
mcpherrinm
Measuring browser market share is hard. I think it's just as likely
fluctuations in measurement.

------
JEVLON
In Australia I have seen that out of businesses, home users, and college
students Chrome is the most popular, IE is second, and Safari is third (and
fourth for iOS). I haven't seen Firefox on a computer except my own laptop for
quite a few years. It's interesting to see how different reality is to my own
observations.

------
melling
The stat that I thought was more interesting was that iPad Safari usage has
passed IE6 in North America.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3243804>

------
recoiledsnake
I get a feeling that we've seen peak Firefox a year or two ago.

------
fred_nada
Chrome is by far the best browser imo. I am surprised it has taken so long to
get here to be honest. I guess people are just too lazy to switch sometimes.

~~~
chunkyslink
While I agree with you. Chrome still gives me the 'Aww Snap' error page a
little too frequently for my liking.

